
How Elon Musk Is Making Engineers Cool Again (2018) - csvoss
http://samoburja.com/how-elon-musk-is-making-engineers-cool-again/
======
hootbootscoot
...till he opens his mouth in public and provides yet more fodder for the
world to ridicule silicon valley libertarian techno-utopianism. Somehow, the
papers have also decided that one should care about his bizarre child naming
schema, like some lumpy paypal Kardashian reduced to the gossip PR pages of
Parade Magazine...

Tesla seemed rather an IT brand until he became just another spoiled corona-
minimizer driven by blatant greed, which is odd, considering that he devalued
his own ass $400 million trying to be cool on the Joe Rogaine show, but I
digress, as I am wont to do. (often)

